
Major power failure affecting trains and airports across UK - jmsflknr
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-49300025
======
Dayshine
No idea if anybody from the energy industry browses HN, but:

Looking at [https://gridwatch.co.uk/](https://gridwatch.co.uk/) there was:

\- No reduction in demand

\- No reduction in generation/increase in exporting

\- No increase in frequency

How can there be a massive powercut but no changes in any of the above? Where
does the power go?

~~~
joaofs
Looks like there was a generation outage ->
[https://twitter.com/upsideenergy/status/1159870347618865152](https://twitter.com/upsideenergy/status/1159870347618865152)

